# Review request: Morel Primo Series Subwoofer



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

As the title says, just wondering if anyone has any hands/ears-on experience with the Morel Primo Series subwoofers? Curiosity as much as anything. Wondering if they are a hidden gem or a fairly average sub carrying a boutique brand name. Anyone?


----------



## skyven (Jul 25, 2012)

Base on i've heard this primo sub very undefinitive and far away from sq setup sistem.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> As the title says, just wondering if anyone has any hands/ears-on experience with the Morel Primo Series subwoofers? Curiosity as much as anything. Wondering if they are a hidden gem or a fairly average sub carrying a boutique brand name. Anyone?


Probably not what you want to hear, but......any $200 sub with decent specs, in the right box is all you need. The rest is just getting the timing and response right. Swapping equipment to get better sound is just going round in circles, you can make it 'louder' by swapping but 'better'? Maybe not .



skyven said:


> Base on i've heard this primo sub very undefinitive and far away from sq setup sistem.


The mid range is way too hot on Keith Don't Go.


----------



## skyven (Jul 25, 2012)

sqnut said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but......any $200 sub with decent specs, in the right box is all you need. The rest is just getting the timing and response right. Swapping equipment to get better sound is just going round in circles, you can make it 'louder' by swapping but 'better'? Maybe not .
> 
> 
> 
> The mid range is way too hot on Keith Don't Go.


Try sbaccoustic sub.

Tx for your input, and im trying to resolve it


----------

